# Whats the daily life of a reg force officer?



## Forgotten_Hero (28 Oct 2005)

Im just wondering. Im considering going to RMC and becomming either a pilot or an infantry officer, but I'd like to know what being an infantry officer is like first. How does it compare to being an NCM in terms of fun/excitement?


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (31 Oct 2005)

I'm Armoured but I'll offer you a quick look at life for a Reg F officer at my unit in garrison.

0730 to 0830 hrs - PT with the Tp or Sqn
0900 to 0930 hrs - Coffee with your fellow officers (this is a parade)
0930 to 1130 hrs and 1230 to 1600 hrs - Administration or training

What you do in the "admin or training" periods will vary.   If you are in a training cycle then you will attend classes with your troops.   You might be off with the rest of the leadership doing training on your own (tactics stuff).   You will also spend a lot of time doing administration (paperwork).   You are the first link in the admin chain for your soldiers and your Sqn/Coy 2IC will demand that you square away your soldiers' administration before it gets to them.   Admin work is varied and while it may not be exciting it must be done correctly (your soldier's welfare is directly impacted).

You will get "duties" from time to time that will take up your evenings and weekends.

In the field you will live as a Tp/Pl conducting training pretty much 24/7.   In a typical year you might see between two and four months of field training.   

Cheers,

2B

p.s. I should probably amplify what a day is like in the field.

At 0500 hrs you get up and shave/eat breakfast with your crew.  After that you might have a final coord with your patrol commanders.  At 0600 hrs your Tp departs the hide and heads for the line of depature.  You advance all day, eating lunch on the fly.  You are constantly on the radio, acting as the link between your patrols and SHQ.  You drop your map into the hull a couple of times and your TCCCS fails at least once.  As you are eating supper you get a warning order to come to SHQ to receive orders for a screen.  You go off to find SHQ and receive your orders.  You link back up with the Tp at a new hide (the Tp WO has been organizing them in the meantime, and hopefully the Troop (with you) got to go through the A1 echelon to top up before going into the screen).  You finalize your plan and give orders to the Troop.  They may well head straight into the OP screen and you go off to find a good spot that has comms with all of them.  You take the first radio watch shifts and then grab a couple of hours sleep.  

Cheers,

2B


----------

